# tempesta, fa tempesta, infuriare



## Nicolai

Salve a tutti

Per rispondere alla domanda _che tempo fa?_, si può dire per esempio:
_piove
nevica_

Sto cercando di trovare l'espressione o il verbo che si usa normalmente per descrivere che c'é un vento molto forte (tempesta).
Si dice per esempio:

_tempesta_ (tempestare)
_fa tempesta
_?

O si usa il verbo _infuriare_ in qualche modo?
_infuria
il vento infuria

_Come si dice in italiano?
Grazie!
Nicolai


----------



## marco.cur

C'è una tempesta


----------



## Necsus

O anche, *in un registro meno colloquiale*, "infuria la/una tempesta", *di cui chiedevi conferma*.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Mah..a meno che non tu voglia parlare come un libro stampato io eviterei "infuria la tempesta"..
La gente solitamente dice "sta tempestando".


----------



## Necsus

Be', anche se l'uso impersonale del verbo in questione è previsto, a me non è mai capitato di sentir dire da qualcuno "sta tempestando" senza che fosse seguito da 'di pugni' o 'di domande', tanto meno di leggerlo, quindi se lo userai è certo che non parlerai come un libro stampato.


----------



## gc200000

Molto semplicemente "c'è una tempesta".

"Infuria una tempesta" è corretto ma non lo userei.

"Sta tempestando" mi fa sgranare gli occhi, non l'ho mai sentito.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Infuria la tempesta, ma anche solo: "tempesta" nel senso di appunto far tempesta.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

gc200000 said:


> "Sta tempestando" mi fa sgranare gli occhi, non l'ho mai sentito.


Potrebbe benissimo essere un modo di dire locale, non lo escludo, comunque il verbo tempestare esiste e questo uso è il primo suggerito dal dizionario

http://www.treccani.it/vocabolario/tempestare/
*a.* Con uso impers., far tempesta, infuriare (della tempesta): _*cominciò a tempestare* e a tirare un vento furioso_; _tempestava e grandinava._


----------



## edfnl

Neanche io ho *mai *sentito né tanto meno letto in qualsivoglia tipo di libro il verbo "tempestare" inteso come "infuria la tempesta"... ma sempre in una frase tipo "tempestare di domande" ecc!! Mi suona malissimo!


----------



## francisgranada

Una domanda: "Fa tempesta" non suona bene in assoluto?


----------



## fabinn

francisgranada said:


> Una domanda: "Fa tempesta" non suona bene in assoluto?


mmm... no! Direi proprio che "fa tempesta" non suona bene per niente, sarebbe come dire "fa pioggia"... l'unico verbo (in teoria) potrebbe essere "tempestare", così come "piovere" o "nevica", quindi "piove" - "nevica" - "tempesta", però in pratica "tempestare" non lo usa nessuno, al contrario degli altri verbi, almeno non per indicare un fenomeno meteorologico


----------



## Paulfromitaly

fabinn said:


> però in pratica "tempestare" non lo usa nessuno, al contrario degli altri verbi, almeno non per indicare un fenomeno meteorologico



Forse non lo usi TU o non si usa in toscana.
Ci andrei piano a dire che non lo usa nessuno.


----------



## edfnl

Comunque ribadisco il fatto che secondo me è un regionalismo. Anche con una rapida ricerca su google si evince che nella maggior parte dei casi è usato in senso figurato ("la vodafone mi sta tempestando di telefonate" e così via.


----------



## francisgranada

Quando si può usare il verbo "fare" riferendosi al tempo? 

"Fa bel tempo", chiaro, ma p.e. "fa vento", "fa sole" ecc. sono scorretti?


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Quando si può usare il verbo "fare" riferendosi al tempo?
> 
> "Fa bel tempo", chiaro, ma p.e. "fa vento", "fa sole" ecc. sono scorretti?


Direi di sì. Che io sappia _fare _viene usato impersonalmente quando è riferito al tempo atmosferico (fa brutto/bel tempo), alla temperatura (fa caldo/freddo) o all'alternanza giorno notte (fa notte/giorno/buio/chiaro) con il significato di _divenire/essere_.


----------



## fabinn

Paulfromitaly said:


> Ci andrei piano a dire che non lo usa nessuno.


Giusto, mi correggo, non lo usa nessuno eccetto Paul


----------



## francisgranada

Ovviamente io non sono in grado di decidere chi usa e chi non usa il verbo tempestare  ... Ma solo per curiosità, vorrei aggiungere:

L'italiano _tempesta _proviene dal latino _tempes*tas*, -*tatis*_, per cui secondo me regolarmente dovremmo avere _tempest*à *_invece di _temp*e*sta _(cfr. _civi*tas* _e _cit*tà* _oppure lo spagnolo _tempest*ad*_). Quindi, riuscirei ad immaginare, che il verbo _tempestare _è relativamente recente, per cui il suo uso non è (ancora) tanto diffuso. 

(Da una forma presupposta o ipotetica più antica, cioè _tempestà_, _"_normalmente_" _non sarebbe derivabile un verbo come _tempestare_, per cui penso che si tratti d'una innovazione italiana relativamente "tarda", non avente una corrispondenza diretta nel latino o nel protoromanzo ...).


----------



## Necsus

Francis, il verbo _tempestare _sembrerebbe risalire al 1300 (lo Zingarelli lo data 1305). Vedi QUI, dove nel 1818 si dice che non era più usato "in senso di essere in tempesta, poichè adesso è in voga il sostantivo, ma non il verbo, che più comunemente si usa per battere furiosamente, per istigare, per non lasciar viver uno finchè a suo marcio dispetto non faccia una qualche cosa".


----------



## Blackcoffee

Mmmm...nel nord Italia ho sentito spesso dire e senza connotazione di "errore" l'espressione sta tempestando.

Devo dire che per una persona non di madrelingua italiana potrebbe essere perfetto aggirare l'ostacolo con un più liscio "c'è una tempesta fuori!", soprattutto in un contesto informale e nella lingua parlata. 

Le espressioni "infuria la tempesta" sono inattaccabili, comprensibili, leggermente più consone ad un contesto formale e scritto. 

A mio modo di vedere


----------



## Necsus

Blackcoffee said:


> Mmmm...nel nord Italia ho sentito spesso dire e senza connotazione di "errore" l'espressione sta tempestando.


Non mi sembra che sia parlato di errore, ma solo di (dis)uso oggigiorno regionale.


----------



## Blackcoffee

Ami la polemica? Ho solo detto che lo sento usare spesso, senza che venga percepito come un errore. Esiste la possibilità di riportare la propria esperienza di madrelingua, di Roma come di Bari o di Brescia. E poi: chi si riferiva al tuo post?!


----------



## DIANAPRINCI

Necsus said:


> Non mi sembra che sia parlato di errore, ma solo di (dis)uso oggigiorno regionale.


Può essere un regionalismo ma proprio per questo non possiamo usarlo come traduzione formale tranne che nella traduzione si voglia riportare un certo modo la lingua locale.Oggi si dice "c'è tempesta" e in un buon italiano ancora si usa" infuria la tempesta" .Anche se si usa sempre meno ....


----------



## Necsus

Blackcoffee said:


> Ami la polemica? Ho solo detto che lo sento usare spesso, senza che venga percepito come un errore. Esiste la possibilità di riportare la propria esperienza di madrelingua, di Roma come di Bari o di Brescia. E poi: chi si riferiva al tuo post?!


Francamente ho faticato a capire che ti riferivi a me... Be', ho il sospetto che sia tu ad amarla, perché io ho semplicemente fatto notare che in questa discussione nessuno l'ha definito errore, contrariamente a quanto poteva sembrare leggendo il tuo contributo. E perché mai avrei dovuto pensare che ti riferissi al mio post? E quale, poi?


DIANAPRINCI said:


> Può essere un regionalismo ma proprio per questo non possiamo usarlo come traduzione formale tranne che nella traduzione si voglia riportare un certo modo la lingua locale.Oggi si dice "c'è tempesta" e in un buon italiano ancora si usa" infuria la tempesta" .Anche se si usa sempre meno ....


È più o meno quello che dicevo nei miei post, ma evidentemente non era espresso in modo molto chiaro, almeno per qualcuno.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Una curiosità.
Dalle nostre parti le generazioni più anziane dicono "C'è stata una tempestata che le macchine sono rimaste tutte ammaccate". Va chiarito che da noi "tempesta" vuol dire "grandine". Incredibile ma vero. 
GS


----------

